# Please Don't Visit Me!



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

My husband, who works with preschool children aka germ magnets, is fastidious about washing his hands and using waterless hand cleaner. Nonetheless he caught a cold. He has been careful around me as colds go to my chest and become bronchitis and the winter is shot because I can't shake it easily. However my good friend also caught a brutal cold. She decided to come by and visit two days in a row. You guessed it. Now I am sick with a chest cold. 
I need to figure out how to keep sick folks out of my house (husband excluded) and stay healthy. I have enough other medical issues so I don't need the common cold putting me out of commission.:yuck:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I suppose you could always mention to family and friends before the winter months and sickness sets in to please call ahead if you plan to visit during these months as your health is fragile. But..on the other hand. What do you do about going out shopping, church etc. Do you hold up all winter inside. I would just take the usual precautions and find out what vitamins and healthy foods I could take to help my immune system. Even when I was a nurse in a germy hospital I never seemed to get sick coming in contact with many very dangerous illnesses. so..what can i say. Keep yourself well rested is the main key, usual precautions and eat healthy. Take your flu shot, if over age 60 get your pnemonia vaccine and shingles vaccine also. Speak with your doctor over these concerns too. I too, seem to get a cold and end up with worse..but it has been many years since I have actually been very ill at all. Maybe the older I get the less the germs like this old lady. Take care..


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

A notice at the door.
Health issues prevent us from allowing folks with colds and such to visit. 
Then when they knock stick to it. 

None of us go see fil if sick. His next illness may well be his last.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

You won't have any problem if you don't open the door for them to come in.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Buy some really good face masks and wear them whenever you are in a situation of possible exposure. I do this because I cannot afford to be ill. Just too dangerous for me. Just explain it to your friends and family. If they get offended offer them a mask and if they don't return - well no loss since they obviously don't consider your health a priority.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

mabeane said:


> My husband, who works with preschool children aka germ magnets, is fastidious about washing his hands and using waterless hand cleaner. Nonetheless he caught a cold. He has been careful around me as colds go to my chest and become bronchitis and the winter is shot because I can't shake it easily. However my good friend also caught a brutal cold. She decided to come by and visit two days in a row. You guessed it. Now I am sick with a chest cold.
> I need to figure out how to keep sick folks out of my house (husband excluded) and stay healthy. I have enough other medical issues so I don't need the common cold putting me out of commission.:yuck:


 I guess that I'd be very angry at the "good friend" for visiting when she has a cold! Tell her to NEVER do that again!

I have similar health issues in that colds can be dehabilitating (sp?) for me. I'm very careful going in public. In restrooms I literally wipe everything my skin touches with a sanitizing wipe before using the facilities. When leaving the room, I use another one on my hands AFTER I've used the door handle.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Husband and I are on the second round of the cold and exhaustion related to it. I have respiratory issues so this is not good. I do need to invest in masks and also ask friends NOT to visit if they or I am sick. Not worth the risk.
I do not go out much in the winter just because I need to avoid getting sick. Good thing we keep a good pantry and a well stocked freezer.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Used to work for an attorney who had a sign posted at his door. IF YOU HAVE SNIFFLES OR HAD A COLD OR FLU SYMTEMS DO NOT COME THRU THIS DOOR. Needless to say it worked. It was in three languages to be sure everyone understood. Sorry about you getting ill. So it is warm in Costa Rica.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Keep the gate closed.

Sorry you are sick, elderberry works wonders.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Does your front door have a deadbolt, if so no problem?


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Mabeane, so sorry that you are sick, and I hope you get better very soon.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If your cold starts with a sore throat get the zinc lozenges by Country Life. Follow the directions when your throat feels scratchy. As long as I use the lozenges at the first sign of a sore throat, my throat never gets sore and I don't get a cold.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

mabeane said:


> My husband, who works with preschool children aka germ magnets, is fastidious about washing his hands and using waterless hand cleaner. Nonetheless he caught a cold. He has been careful around me as colds go to my chest and become bronchitis and the winter is shot because I can't shake it easily. However my good friend also caught a brutal cold. She decided to come by and visit two days in a row. You guessed it. Now I am sick with a chest cold.
> I need to figure out how to keep sick folks out of my house (husband excluded) and stay healthy. I have enough other medical issues so I don't need the common cold putting me out of commission.:yuck:



:kung: well , Ma , I would suggest a doctors mask for all visitors , if they cough or sneeze , these masks will catch most of the germs , but with all respect , if they have a bad cold , maybe they out not come visit .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Or maybe you could wear the mask, or a mask also.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> I guess that I'd be very angry at the "good friend" for visiting when she has a cold! Tell her to NEVER do that again!
> 
> .


BINGO!!! 

I tend to get pneumonia fairly easily. Have a friend who would call me and say "Lets meet for dinner!" Then when I showed up, would tell me that she took the day off work because she was sick. Then I'd get to listen to her cough, sneeze and blow her nose.

Used to be, we'd have dinner a couple times a week, now it's once every two to three months. Figured if she wasn't friend enough to stay away when I was sick, she certainly was no one I wanted to waste time with when I was well!

Mon


----------



## WhiteStar Acres (Oct 11, 2012)

Obsessive use of hand sanitizer (or bathing in general) actually increases your risk of getting sick from common things like the cold and flu.

A little dirt and exposure to snotty kids is good for you.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to hate it when people would come to my desk at work, coughing and saying they had to take a sick day due to their cold anyway so they thought it would be a good time to come to see me.
Frankly, if anyone is that self-centered, they are not going to be easily deterred. Sensitivity to others is not at the top of their list.


----------

